# How to cut Bulb Mode off on D7100



## Tailgunner (May 27, 2013)

I never use bulb mode but some how have cut it on and can't figure out how to change it?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2013)

Turn the rear command dial?


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 27, 2013)

My D7000 I have to initiate it with a shutter click, then stop it with a shutter click. I actually use my wireless remote for it.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 27, 2013)

Well, I somehow was able to shut it off.


It was weird, I shoot in the "M" position and generally have full control. I tried switching positions, clicking the shutter, and even resetting the camera back to basic settings and pulling the battery. Nothing changed.


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 27, 2013)

wait, is it stuck in bulb shutter mode? or are you trying to take a picture in bulb mode and cannot turn it off to close the shutter and end the exposure ?


----------



## Tailgunner (May 27, 2013)

Figured it out, Rotating the shutter dial to the left switches to Bulb Mode, rotating to the right cuts it off/switches to regular shutter control. I was in a hurry and had the camera set up around 1/20 last night. So in my hurring to take some sunset pics today, I accidentally rotated the shutter dial in the opissoite direction. I'm disappointed, It wasn't a total loss, I got some cool dusk shots but I really wanted some sunshine reflecting on the downtown building pictures. Oh well, I found some beavers swimming in the river near by. So next time I'm hauling the Telephoto with me.


----------

